# Favorite soup or casserole made with canned meat



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a workshop to teach here in our small community on canning meat, and using it, thought I would come here for some good ideas! I love canned chicken, use it in enchiladas, etc- 
today made our own version of Zuppa Toscana- used canned chicken in broth with Italian sausage seasoning (ground fennel, cayenne) with potatoes, kale, cream- was very good. 
Do you have something you make that would be a good for first time canners to use their canned meats? For some folks, it is so foreign.
Also, anyone can lamb? We raise them, I just have never tried it canned- any ideas?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I just canned shredded pork. It was my first meat. I look at the jars slightly afraid of them .Isn't that stupid? Some of the juice sucked out, so the top 2 inches has no liquid. The meat has discolored a little. Is that ok? People might wonder about that.


----------



## funstuff (Sep 16, 2008)

i add it to anyhting. stir fries, gravies, casseroles, soups, barbecues, even as a hot side. it is very convenient and easy. it is nice to not have to take all the time required to cook and tenderize the meats when it has already been done.

farmgirl. it all gets a little discolored. not all meats make a full jar of liquid either. dont be afraid cuz it really is delicious.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

My fave is chicken and noodles. Thicken the broth, add some onions, carrots and what not, serve over mashed potatoes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Chicken pie, made with top and bottom crusts,veggies and cream of chicken soup.
I really like chicken on salad.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Taco soup made with home canned chicken chunks and broth.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

funstuff said:


> i add it to anyhting. stir fries, gravies, casseroles, soups, barbecues,.....


Same here. I love canned meats. I never take off the fat though, and that way it rises to the top of the jars, and can just be scraped off at opening. It adds flavor in the processing too.
I can hamburger raw in some water with salt, then when I open it I use it for chili, spaghetti sauce, hamburger casseroles, potato soup, tacos or whatever you would normally use hamburger for.
Chicken can be chicken and rice casserole, chicken fajitas, chicken and noodles or dumplings, BBQ chicken. Pork is used for similar things and Pork/sauerkraut casserole, and soups. I just made some canned pork and cabbage with green apple casserole yesterday. Canned ham is typically used for Ham and beans. Canned beef is used for beef and noodles, pot pies, fajitas, BBQ or whatever else you use beef to do.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

cabbage with green apple casserole?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I brown chicken breast strips in butter, then can in pints. I boil potatoes, carrots, celery, onion and green pepper strips in the broth, thicken with flour mixture, add the chicken until hot, quick chicken pot roast....James


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! compiling a list as a handout from the Homesteading today preservation forum- I think that will really help first time canners- also give them a place to go for ideas. These are great ideas- really help! 
Question- do you add your spices before canning? For the taco soup, Julieq, do you add cumin, chili before canning?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

InHisName said:


> Thanks! compiling a list as a handout from the Homesteading today preservation forum- I think that will really help first time canners- also give them a place to go for ideas. These are great ideas- really help!
> Question- do you add your spices before canning? For the taco soup, Julieq, do you add cumin, chili before canning?


I don't. I add as i go so I can use it for what ever I want to.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> I can hamburger raw in some water with salt, then when I open it I use it for chili, spaghetti sauce, hamburger casseroles, potato soup, tacos or whatever you would normally use hamburger for.


Doesn't it turn out as one big lump of burger, like a jar-shaped meatloaf? 

I canned browned, crumbled hamburger with a smidge of salt and boiling water last week for the first time, and we are very pleased with the results. We left just a bit of the fat in (amounted to about a tablespoon or two of fat at the top of the quart when it cooled) for flavor, and it was just right. Next time I'm going to add a small amount of Better Than Boullion to the water and leave out the salt, just to see what that tastes like.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

The chicken can be used in chicken and dumplings or chicken and dressing.
I love to make shepherds pie with leftover lamb.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Chicken, brocolli and rice casserole.
Nacho's with the beef
Mexican casserole with ground beef
Jambalaya with beef, pork and chicken


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Cream of chicken and mushroom casserole with egg noodles
Moose enchiladas with green chili sour cream sauce
BBQ Pulled Pork sammys
Smoked salmon chowder
(Pork) sausage gravy with biscuits
Salmon mushroom risotto
Potpie (any meat)
Rabbit stew with polenta
Hammy potatoes au gratin
Cottage pie (like shepherd's pie, but with beef or goat)
Curried goat and rice


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Curried goat and rice!!! Do you can that goat meat? Interesting....


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

InHisName said:


> Curried goat and rice!!! Do you can that goat meat? Interesting....


I've canned goat and sheep, and it's pretty much the same as any other red/pink meat. It's a great way to tenderize the tougher cuts of older animals.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

For chicken - we pretty much only use it to make chicken salad for sandwiches or chicken pot pie. 

For beef - we pretty much only use it to make beef pot pie.

I can both chicken and beef with some onions and carrots to make a soup base - add potatoes or noodles when reheating.

CampFireGirl - I was told on another forum that you can't use Better Than Boullion when canning since it has thickeners in it. I personally think that the minimal amount I use, combined with the long processing time of meat minimizes any risk. But your risk tolerance may vary.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

beef and noodles 1 can beef plus 1 jar water in pan, add 1 can crm mushroom soup and 1 pkg egg noodles stir and cook until noodles are done


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Chicken - mix up some flour and butter, add chicken & broth, add some mixed veggies or broccoli, top with biscuit dough. Presto, chicken casserole.

Or I use it for chicken & rice. Or easy chicken salad. Or chicken noodle soup.

Ground beef - usually I use it for spaghetti or anything where you'd usually use hamburger meat. Or I'll can it as patties and use it for hamburgers with gravy.

Beef - usually I just can it in chunks and use it for stew or casseroles of some sort.

Really, the beauty of canned meat is you can use it anywhere you'd use raw meat. ONLY IT'S ALREADY COOKED FOR YOU! It's the ultimate homemade fast food. 

What's for dinner? a) thaw out some meat, cook it, then make dinner. 
OR b) Crack open a jar and make dinner.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

PixieLou - thanks for the tip on the thickeners in Better Than Boullion. I think we'll stick with water. I am going to put some onion and bell pepper in my next canner load, though, so it's ready for chili, etc.

This is my first year of canning meat, and we LOVE it. The other day we got home from work, boiled some elbow macaroni, added a jar of "goulash sauce" we canned last month and a jar of browned ground beef, and dinner was ready!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

campfiregirl - apparently other boullion is ok - like boullion cubes. And ready made stock from a can. Something about the Better Than Boullion brand (and I think there is another brand that is similar) that has the no-no thickeners. I keep wylers brand boullion cubes on hand for canning - I throw a chicken cube in the jar when I can chicken and a beef one in the jar when I can beef.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I've posted this before, it's DH's favorite winter food. Add a quart of canned veg as a side dish and it's a meal.

Canned beef, chicken or pork and rice made in a dutch oven in the oven. So easy to make that even DH can do it 

Easy peasy.


----------

